

TED Talks For Becoming A Happier Person & Finding Your Passion In Life - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/top-10-ted-talks-for-becoming-a-happier-perso

======
petervandijck
Lazy, they forgot the most important one imho:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/matthieu_ricard_on_the_habits_of_ha...](http://www.ted.com/talks/matthieu_ricard_on_the_habits_of_happiness.html)

:)

~~~
sthomps
A great point, I just didn't put it up because I just posted that a couple of
days ago :D. See->[http://blog.sokanu.com/matthieu-ricard-on-the-habits-of-
happ...](http://blog.sokanu.com/matthieu-ricard-on-the-habits-of-happiness)

Should add it to the list though, it's the ultimate happiness video. Thanks!

